# Recomendação de pilhas



## remember (16 Set 2018 às 08:08)

Bom dia, hoje parece que me tocou a mim, o módulo exterior deixou de comunicar, que pilhas costumam usar nos vossos aparelhos?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (16 Set 2018 às 11:56)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, hoje parece que me tocou a mim, o módulo exterior deixou de comunicar, que pilhas costumam usar nos vossos aparelhos?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Eu, na minha Oregon e como no inverno apanha com muito frio uso pilhas de litio. 
Cumps

cmg


----------



## remember (17 Set 2018 às 09:46)

cmg disse:


> Eu, na minha Oregon e como no inverno apanha com muito frio uso pilhas de litio.
> Cumps
> 
> cmg


Obrigado pela ajuda, onde costumas comprar as tuas, são mais caras que as alcalinas? Certo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (17 Set 2018 às 14:37)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, onde costumas comprar as tuas, são mais caras que as alcalinas? Certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Sim são mais caras. 
Se bem me lembro, comprei-as (AAA ou AA) na Fnac. 
Cumps

cmg


----------

